# Last Update - air doesn’t work



## Kfran5 (4 mo ago)

Air conditioning doesn’t work with new update even after reset.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I had that happen. It was _turned off_.

EDIT: It might seem like I'm making a joke, but I'm not. It was set to fan only.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It's amazing how often settings get randomly changed for people after a software update.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> It's amazing how often settings get randomly changed for people after a software update.


In my case it was just a reboot that changed the settings.


----------

